# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Any close up print samples pics?

## giosinfinity

Any material?

Please and thank you
giosinfinity

----------


## Davo

Actually, yes. These are some six month old test prints of two similar parts, printed in ABS at 300 (green) and 25 (white) micron layers.

The machine that printed the white one had a little shift in the Y axis during printing, but it has since been dialed in.

These objects have had no post-processing. The images were taken with the microscope tool for our printers.

----------


## Davo

It seems some folks can't see the images, so here are the URLs:

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/penny.png

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/composition.png

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/boots.top.png

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/boots.side.png

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/boots.angled.png

http://hyrel3d.net/images/3dpb/boots.curves.png

----------


## jimc

davo the links dont work for me either......server cant be found

----------


## Davo

That's disturbing. 

I can get there from Firefox on my main computer, but not Chrome or Exploder, and not from Firefox or Exploder on the laptop.

I will finger this out! I'm glad someone finally said something. Has anyone else had this problem? 90+ views and nobody mentioned anything.

----------


## Davo

I've got TOP MEN looking into this.

In the meantime, I've mirrored them:













- any better?

----------


## JuniorJack

Now all is visible with me (Firefox, Win7,64). Thanks!

----------


## Davo

Thanks! 

Please let me know if you having issues viewing the images.

----------

